# Sicilian Tomato Sauce



## rivet (Apr 11, 2009)

Yesterday was cold, rainy, windy, sloppy day that shot my BBQ plans. Stayed indoors with the wood stove, some jug wine and made a batch of my Sicilian tomato sauce. 

It's a great sauce for any recipe that needs "tomato sauce". It's bright, has a lot of flavor and good just on its own. It won't take over a recipe.

Homemade beats canned anyday. Here's my results, thanks for looking.

The Goods-



Sauteeing the one onion and the garlic bulb-


All ingredients added. Clockwise from top~ Sea Salt, Rosemary, Marjoram, Fresh Parsley and Basil, Oregano-


About halfway done-


Simmer and stir a very long time.....then its done! Closeup of the finished sauce-


And it makes about 5 QTS in all. Freezes real well. Ladled a hot scoop onto some leftover Snakebite chicken and it didn't last long enought to take a picture of!


Be glad to share the recipe if you want.


----------



## meowey (Apr 11, 2009)

Please share the recipe!!  Looks wonderful!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## snowball (Apr 11, 2009)

That certainly looks Yummy. I would sure appreciate it if you would post the recipe.

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 11, 2009)

rivet, you are the man. if you don't mind, i'll post this one at my site!


----------



## rivet (Apr 11, 2009)

I would be honored to be featured on your site. I've been impressed every time I go there. Wow, thanks!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 11, 2009)

rivet - you got amounts of ingredients or a recipe, or is it kind of an "eyeball it" thing? if you got a set recipe, let us know!

thanks!


----------



## fire it up (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a nice looking sauce you made Rivet.  Great job!
Gonna have to give that a try, shame red sauce gives me terrible heartburn, but damn the torpedoes!


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

Great looking sauce Rivet.I am opening some ketchup from last summers tomatoes today.stuff gets better with age.


----------



## rivet (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice words folks, here's the recipe:

4 28oz cans Whole Tomatoes
4 28oz cans Diced Tomatoes
(Use the best quality you can find. With canned tomatoes, you get what you pay for and it makes a BIG difference. With other vegs, it doesn't matter much; I still don't understand why)
1 Large White Onion, Diced
1 Bulb Garlic, Peeled
1/2 Bunch Fresh Parsley, Chopped
1 PKG Fresh Basil, Chopped. About 1/4 cup.
1/2 Bottle Pinot Grigio
3/4 Cup Olive Oil
1 Cup Marsala
1 1/2 TBSP Sea Salt
3 TBSP Rosemary
2 TBSP Marjoram
1 TBSP Oregano
1 TBSP Ground Black Pepper
Equivalent of 3 cans Water

In tall stockpot, heat olive oil and sautee onion and garlic until onion turns clear. Garlic may begin to brown slightly...any more and it becomes bitter.

Add all remaining ingredients. Add three, 28oz canfuls of water.

Bring to a boil, stirring often. Reduce heat to a simmer, and stir fairly often to prevent it from sticking. I use a potato masher to crush the whole tomatoes after about an hour simmering.

Simmer 4 to 5 hours or until it is thick enough for your taste.

Enjoy!


----------



## alx (Apr 11, 2009)

I will give that a go.I have about 60 quarts from last years garden and always looking to try different things.Thanks.


----------



## bbq engineer (Apr 11, 2009)

Rivet,

That looks awesome.  Thank you for the recipe...I have printed it off and will be making a batch.


----------



## meowey (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting the recipe.  I'm always looking to try new red sauce recipes.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## fire it up (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe Rivet!  If the stores weren't so crazy today with Easter shoppers I would head out and pick up some tomatoes and make a batch.  Oh well, I guess I can wait a few days...


----------



## tasunkawitko (Apr 11, 2009)

absolutely perfect, rivet - thanks for the recipe!


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 11, 2009)

That is one thing to bring me to my knees, a good tomato sauce ... this looks awesome, Rivet. Thank you so much for sharing the recipe!


----------



## snowball (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks, rivet.
That recipe is on my todo list.

Regards,
Snowball


----------



## fire it up (Apr 14, 2009)

Arrrgghhhh....  I was out at the store and couldn't remember exactly what went into the sauce.  Grabbed tomatoes and had hoped I had everything else at home, but I sure don't.  Oh well, I'll try it in a few more days I guess.


----------



## gotoleep (May 23, 2009)

Rivet ... what have you this sauce on .. I'm guessing just about everything including pizza, pasta, etc?

Am going to make it tomorrow. Thanks again!!


----------



## rivet (May 23, 2009)

The sauce is not strong enough to make a good pizza sauce. I think you would need to jazz it up with a bunch of oregano, red pepper flakes, etc.

It is an awesome base for pasta. This sauce is the beginning of any kind of tomato-pasta your want. Add anchovies, or meat, or clams and you have a great sauce. 

This sauce is a "starter" sauce for whichever way you want to go. It's a lot better than canned tomato sauce. Use it as a starting point for whatever recipe you're making that calls for tomato sauce.

You're gonna love it and will be surprised how easy it is to make.


----------



## rondiaz (May 23, 2009)

Looks great!!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 23, 2009)

Might have to try and can some of that this summer - Sure looks and sounds good!


----------



## rondiaz (May 31, 2009)

Just about to eat my spin on this with home made wheat noodles, STEAK, salad with an Italian spin and french bread.  Gonna be great! Thanks again for posting this.


----------



## the iceman (May 31, 2009)

When I saw the title to this thread, I thought someone was going to get their knees broken.


----------

